# does multirip support r2400



## myt-hk (Dec 30, 2009)

i have a diy dtg based on r2400 .now i used dtg rip v.04 and select kiosk hm1 (hm1 based on 2400) but dtgrip does suport roll paper mode. does multirp support r2400 and roll mode?


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Sorry MultiRIP GP does not support the Epson 2400!
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## HM-1 Addict (Aug 21, 2009)

Does anyone out there still use an old HM-1? What is the best and most current software to use with it?

Thanks,

Getting back in..


----------



## renbis (Dec 15, 2010)

myt-hk said:


> i have a diy dtg based on r2400 .now i used dtg rip v.04 and select kiosk hm1 (hm1 based on 2400) but dtgrip does suport roll paper mode. does multirp support r2400 and roll mode?



acrorip software support it you can select "check paper size " or not


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

Have you tried ekprint studio from eukon digital ??? Contact them for a demo.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

renbis said:


> acrorip software support it you can select "check paper size " or not


Unless something is new, Accurip is a film positive only RIP - not a RIP for direct-to-garment printers. They are completely different types of RIPs. MultiRIP Film will work with the 2400 printers if all you want to do is print film positives for screen printing.

Mark


----------



## renbis (Dec 15, 2010)

DAGuide said:


> Unless something is new, Accurip is a film positive only RIP - not a RIP for direct-to-garment printers. They are completely different types of RIPs. MultiRIP Film will work with the 2400 printers if all you want to do is print film positives for screen printing.
> 
> Mark



Acrorip isn't accurip it'sfor epson flatbed printer


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry, I thought you were talking about a different RIP with a very similar name.

Mark


----------



## renbis (Dec 15, 2010)

no worry ! i did the same error


----------

